# Ehcp



## Button#

My DS's school are providing some support for him and have mentioned applying for an EHCP. 

My OH isn't keen but wants to know more about it and the process and what we would be expected to do. I know the borough we are in are very reluctant to give out funding and generally underspend. Hopefully the support he's getting will be enough and this will be unnecessary but I'd like to hear about people's experiences so we know what to expect if we go down that route.


----------



## PresqueVu

Do you know about SENDIASS? (previously partner partnership). They can get you a parental supporter to help you navigate through a lot of this terminology, they can sit in on meetings and so forth. Might help explain a bit better.

Not gone for EHCP yet, but I think they will be. It's all a bit of minefield :/


----------



## smurff

My dd got her EHCP in July this year. I'm not gonna lie it's a long long process, alot of stress and alot of waiting around for other professionals to get reports done. But it's do worth it.
My dd Is 4, has learning difficulties is globally delayed with possible autism. She was going to a child development centre when autism was mentioned to us and the fact she'd need funding for a specialist school and she'd need an EHCP. It takes months to do and we had a report from speech therapist, child physiologist, the nursery she was attending, paediatrion, and the child development clinic and a form we had to fill out which was only 40 odd pages long!!!!. We were very lucky cause the lady incharge of her development clinic helped us do much. We had tac meetings where all the professionals who were helping my dd came together and had a meeting with us so we Knew exactly what stage we was at and if there was problems they were there in the same room to help us. Once all the reports are done and put together they are sent off to council for them to consider if you are entitled to funding. We were also told due to government savings they were turning down alot of requests for EHCP's. We started the process 9 months ago, took them 6 months to agree to giving us the funding and only last week did we get the completed and signed EHCP. So it was a 9 month process which was quite quick apparently. She has that EHCP for ever now it can never be taken away. She goes to an amazing specialist school now which wouldn't have happened without the funding. When she goes secondary school she can get help cause that school will get the funding, no matter what school or college she attends she will always now be entitled to extra help cause she will always have the funding to pay for it. As I say it's very long stressful process and alot of forms to fill out and apps to go to but having that EHCP is such a relief and we can now sit back and relax knowing we never have to worry if she needs extra help.


----------



## sequeena

Thomas' statement took about 9 months from start to finish. We didn't have anything bad happen. Everyone was in board and agreed he needed all the extra support (paediatrician referred for a statement I don't know if that made a difference) it just took a long time. We did it before Thomas started full time school. I know the process is different once they're in school.


----------

